# Creative Deaths



## partlow11 (Sep 21, 2009)

TV Show: Spike's 1000 ways to die,


----------



## Uncle Phezter (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry...don't know how I didn't see your post as mine is almost identical! Here's our best:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/82700-ideas-funny-deaths-need-help.html


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm doing this as well. I didn't want any deaths that could be demonstrated so well it was dagerous mixed with alcohol, LOL. So I avoided some obvious ones like hanging, drowning, and nothing with knives. Here is my list so far...

laughing to death
stung to death by bees
gun shot
poisoned by the hosts bad mixology
melting like wicked witch of the north
bitten by a vampire
frightened to death
burned at the stake
falling into an open grave
hit and run
bear attack
clawed by werewolf
texting and driving
a Ghostbuster sucked you up with their proton pack
killed by kindness
blackwidow bite
from Miss Scarlett, in the Kitchen , with the candlestick
Shark attack
sinking in quicksand
electric chair
slimed by a ghost
the Candyman got you
saw Freddy Kruegar in a dream

That is all I have so far and I NEED more as well!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

We thought of some more:

suffocated by a pillow
Struck by lightning
Squeezed by a Boa Constrictor
Halloween candy overdose
Death by Orgasm
Falling down an Elevator Shaft
Sucked up by a Tornado
Heart Attack
Zombified
Aliens coming out of your Stomach


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

haha these are great! 

I checked out the wikipedia page on the 1000 ways to die show - don't know if you can find anymore you might want to use. A lot of them were a little too elaborate to explain for the game...but check them out and see if you can use any of them!  
1000 Ways to Die - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

thanks for all the great ideas!


----------

